# Medieval & Renaissance Sewing Trim (free samples)



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

As a Thank You for visiting our site and 
signing up for our newsletter, we would like to 
Send You Yards of FREE Trim. 
Just enter your information below:

http://www.celtictrims.com/index.html


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

They have some nice stuff! Thnx ladycat.
Your an expert at coming up with the freebies!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Ladycat - I signed up to get the free trims.

Now it will be interesting to see what they send.

Angie


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

NOW, how did you know I'm putting together more garb?!  Thanks for the heads up, they have LOTS of beautiful trims. I'm now planning in my mind new garb for the youngest, and I'm not even done with my oldest and the girl's for this year.


----------



## sssarawolf (Feb 16, 2005)

ohhhhhhh wow thank you.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank You!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oooh... it's been so long since I've had any new garb, and I was really wanting to locate a Faire near our new 'stead.

Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Wanna hear something funny Pony? I'm in middle of making dsteen some French Hose (aka slops or pumpkin pants) and realized I made his panes too short. I need to make him new panes now and the trim I was using is almost gone. *sigh* I need new trim in order to finish his slops. *giggle like a school girl* This was timely to say the least, but I'm stuck needing straight up black only trim *sigh*, but I need to do something to dd's dress and I'm going to be making my other son some pants soon enough for practice, and well, he'll need trim. And some of their trim would work quite nicely I think.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

reese said:


> Wanna hear something funny Pony? I'm in middle of making dsteen some French Hose (aka slops or pumpkin pants) and realized I made his panes too short. I need to make him new panes now and the trim I was using is almost gone. *sigh* I need new trim in order to finish his slops. *giggle like a school girl* This was timely to say the least, but I'm stuck needing straight up black only trim *sigh*, but I need to do something to dd's dress and I'm going to be making my other son some pants soon enough for practice, and well, he'll need trim. And some of their trim would work quite nicely I think.


Oh, how I wish I could get Nick into slops! The closest he'll come is leggings... <sigh> He does have a lovely doublet that Nicole at Pendragon made for our wedding. 

I have a wonderful pattern (somewhere) for Landsknecht garb. I know he'd like that, and it would be fun, but the slops... well... Maybe if I made a REALLY NICE codpiece!

Where do you play? Ren Faire or SCA or...?


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

FBIronworker...OMG you are beyond too funny!!! Don't wear leather pants...really just don't. *giggle*

Pony, my oldest (17) has been on cast with VA RennFaire for the past 2 years, this will be his third. My younger two have played along these past 2 years, but not part of cast. This year they are auditioning for cast. 

SO, I'm giving my teen updated garb (new pants and doublet), and jazzing up my younger two's garb (ds6 has "slops" and doublet, I may add canions to his french hose (slops) if I have time, and some pearls, dd10 needs some pearls and gold beads added to her dress and maybe some more trim). We try to be as historically accurate as possible, with the help of a dear friend that is experienced in making historically accurate period clothing. She is part of the SCA, and is trying to suck me into it LOL. I just don't like to play dress up, I just like to watch all the pretty people that do like to play dress up. 

Personally I don't get why a guy would choose leggings over real pants, *scratches head*, at least with french hose (slops) you can have a pocket to put your things in. Even then gallyhose or even Venetians seem more "masculine" to me. BUT, I'm a to each their own and if they are happy, then that is all that matters. LOL, I have a friend that has the best codpieces _eveah_, with jingling bobbles on them to play with LOL. I tease my dh that someday I'll get him one.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please review this thread in the Homemaking admin forum:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3665296#post3665296


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

sorry


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

No problem! Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah sorry kids, was only acting like a fool, haven't hung iron in a few so just got carried away. just remember,"he who laughs last, thinks slowest". be cool reese later.


----------

